# 주지하고



## idialegre

In the following paragraph from a newspaper article, 

오마이뉴스는 '5.18 진실알리기 대구 경북지역 시민연대'라고 소속을 밝힌 김아무개(남, 52)씨와 권아무개(여, 58)씨는 29일 오전 9시부터 오후 6시까지 대구 북구 산격동 경북대학교 북문 앞에 "5.18은 북한특수군이 침투하여 주동한 반란폭동임을 주지하고 재심을 청구하라"고 적힌 플래카드를 내걸고 시민들에게 관련 전단을 나눠주며 서명운동을 했다고 4월 29일 전했다.

I can't quite figure out what 주지하고 means. According to the dictionary, it means "generally known/common knowledge," but I don't see how that fits in grammatically with the rest.

My translation, in part:

On April 29th, "Oh My News" reported that ....Mr. So-and-so Kim (52) and Mr. So-and-so Kwon (58), members of a group called "Citizen's Coalition to spread the truth about 5.18", circulated a petition, hung up posters and distributed leaflets saying, "Retry the 5.18. uprising, which (as is generally known?) was infiltrated and directed by North Korean Special Forces."

I'm also not sure about 반란폭동임을. Does it refer to the uprising, or to the people involved? (i.e., "riots" or "rioters?")

Thanks for any help!

http://m.ohmynews.com/NWS_Web/Mobile/at_pg.aspx?CNTN_CD=A0002103831


----------



## Kross

주지하다 has several meanings in the dictionary. The right one for the context, I think, is to be well aware of something. So I'd translate the part in question like this, "Please, be well aware that the 5. 18 movement was no more than an uprising that was masterminded by North Korean Special Forces who sneaked into the South in secret. And retry it."

반란폭동 just means an uprising.


----------



## Environmentalist

I agree with Kross.

For more information,
주지하다 is quite a formal and somewhat journalistic expression.
I've never heard anyone using that word in casual conversations, but I can find that word in newspapers from time to time.


----------



## idialegre

Kross said:


> 반란폭동 just means an uprising.



Thanks for your explanation.

I know that 반란폭동 just means an uprising, but I'm confused by the form 반란폭동임. How does the ending -임 affect the meaning? Is it sort of like "Be aware of the 5.18.'s being an uprising orchestrated by North Korea etc..."?


----------



## Environmentalist

both '~임' and '~이라는 것' can be translated into, by context, either 'being ~ or 'the fact that ~'.

I I say like this:
Be aware of the fact that the 5.18 movement was just an uprising directed and infiltrated by North Korea, and retry the case.

You will get a better understanding. (I hope )


----------



## idialegre

Yes, that clears it up. Thanks!


----------



## Stassri

(1)


Kross said:


> ... _*just means an uprising*_.



(2)


Kross said:


> ... _*has several meanings in the dictionary.*_ _*The right one for the context,*_ I think, _*is to be well aware of something.*_ So I'd translate the part in question like this, "Please, be well aware that the 5. 18 movement was no more than an uprising that was masterminded by North Korean Special Forces who sneaked into the South in secret. And retry it."



(3)


Environmentalist said:


> ... is quite a formal and somewhat journalistic expression.
> _*I've never heard anyone using that word in casual conversations*_, but I can find that word in newspapers from time to time.




I'm  just amazed by (1). Well, if you are really a Korean. if.

(2) and (3)... OK, I understand. (1) is all right, so what to expect...


----------

